# 8pm Channel 4 (UK) Tonight



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

20:00 20 Best Places to Buy in the Sun 
Dubai is covered.


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

*Dubai also on 'Wish you were Here' (UK) ITV 2PM*

Will be watching A Place in the Sun C4 tonight, there has also been some good coverage of Dubai on 'Wish You Were Here', its on all week ITV 2PM


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai Freak said:


> Will be watching A Place in the Sun C4 tonight, there has also been some good coverage of Dubai on 'Wish You Were Here', its on all week ITV 2PM



It this channel avalible here?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

No!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Unfortunately


----------



## FWIW (Oct 6, 2004)

For those of you that could not see the Top 20 places to buy on UK Channel4....

Dubai was no. 20!

Totally disagree with it being last on that list....Should have been at least no.5!

No.1 was Algarve, Portugal which is probably fair!


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

the Algarve is boring.
I missed it when they talked about Dubai
what negatives did she mention
lemme guess 2 pricey? or maybe still an islamic country


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

I wouldn't read too much into that programme ... i was totally gobsmacked Dubai wasn't in the top 10 and South Africa (Cape Town) was no. 2!!

Lets face it, TV programmes are made to the lowest common denominator and so it wasn't made for the most sophisticated or wealthy audience!!

I guess the distance from the UK, the cost and the 'restrictions' of it being Islamic were their reasons.


----------



## FWIW (Oct 6, 2004)

Main negative points were given by ex-RAF pilot who said Middle East region can go very quickly from very good to very bad. (You need to bear in mind that this chap was held hostage over the first Gulf War when his plane was shot down).

Also had a few people defending the idea that Dubai is in a bubble. But this seemed to come out of the blue for me as presenter had not said Dubai is in bubble... Anyway bubbles can be useful if you get in early.

From my point of view it is still more worrying that the Freehold law announced in 2002 is still not (from my understanding anyway) official law.

Sunny ;-)


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Thats right a 50 year bubble. This is a structural growth story!!!
Fair point about tension in the middle east, not everyone wants to live that close to a war zone, But you could argue that the more tension in other middle eastern regions the more beneficial it will be for dubai.
I think the freehold law is a formality


----------



## AlMillion (Oct 17, 2004)

We should all be happy that the programme didn't recommend everyone buy in Dubai ... it means there's a lot more potential for growth as only the people 'in the know' are investing


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeh wen Dubai hits the Top 3, itll be time for us to sell!


----------



## FWIW (Oct 6, 2004)

True! I won't be rushing out to see what I can buy in the Algarve! So coming no.1 is not always great! But unsophisticated investors will look to show for their research...

I think TV programmes like this should be made to make a full disclosure of any properties the presenters and makers of the show have. Just like in the world of shares and their tips! I mean what a better way to increase the value of your Algarve property, whilst knocking many others!


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

Suffice to say, like most research this show is probably highly non-independent. Im sure the journalists involved were showered by gifts and perks by the relevant countries. Most investors (non female) probably paid more attention to her cleavage (which was highly advertised throughout) than the investment advice


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

prices in Dubai will probably keep on increasing by 15% per year I reckon and the only people that know this are those that have done alot of research. If Dubai was amongst the top 5 alot of people would be buying straight away.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i dunno i used to be pretty confident, but i think that once all the big projects come online within a year or 2 of each other the market could be overwhelmed., not permenatly, and a fall in prices could be beneficial for bringing in more business.


----------



## DubaiDream (Jan 5, 2005)

BTW has anyone ever checked our real estate prices in Tel Aviv. I have. They are pretty much at a premium to Dubai...and thats Tel Aviv with all its problems, even though property ownership there has obvious restrictions.

i wonder wot Jews think of Dubai.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

DubaiDream said:


> BTW has anyone ever checked our real estate prices in Tel Aviv. I have. They are pretty much at a premium to Dubai...and thats Tel Aviv with all its problems, even though property ownership there has obvious restrictions.
> 
> i wonder wot Jews think of Dubai.


There are no airlinks between UAE and Israel.


----------



## Alt-Tab (Feb 16, 2004)

Salaamz,

I recorded the program, i have only watched the first 10mins, here is the Dubai segment:-

20 Best Places in Sun - Dubai Segment AVI 12.8Mb 
































































































































Recommend you install this Codec first:- ffdshow xvid divx Codec ~1.2Mb
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/ffdshow.cfm


Recommend you also use a video player like 
BSPlayer 1.9Mb
http://www.bsplayer.org

Alt-Tab


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

WoW, cheers for that, very interesting, but that RAF guy was just weird.


----------

